# Bye-bye TTS :-( Hello S5 :-)



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

So....on Saturday the TTS Roadster goes to be replaced by an S5 Sportback.

Love the TTS to bits, but.......

1. The ride (in all settings) is really starting to annoy me - it's just too "frantic" - I don't mind the overall firmness, but it's just too crashy and jiggly over even small bumps, never feeling settled. I can drive for hours on smooth roads / motorways (France, then), but it's starting to get to my back, even in the SS seats, on UK roads. Even on the 18" winter wheels / tyres, it's getting annoying. It's worse than the previous Mk2 on S-Line Sports suspension.

2. After 5 years of 2 seater transport, I'm starting to feel bit selfish when we rock up friends / family homes, decide we want to go out & we always have to take their cars / take two cars. I'd like to drive people places sometimes.

3. Got some long European trips planned for next year & packing the TTS is always causing real, actual arguments with my wife about what goes in & how it goes in. This is a deal-breaker for me - I don't want my choice of car to annoy my wife; how I drive it, how much time I spend cleaning it, how much fuel it drinks - those arguments I can cope with, but not actual, real arguments.

4. (not serious) If I have it much longer I am going to lose my license; full throttle gear changes in 2nd, 3rd and 4th are addictive, but illegal after the first one.

So...an S5 Sportback with all the same toys I love on the TTS (B&O, Matrix LEDs, VC) with bonus of cruise control.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I didn't expect that after your recent 10k post.

Good luck with the new car then, sounds like it will suit your needs better with the long trips etc having a bit more refinement.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah,

Bit of a surprise to me, too, but something just "switched off" week before last - can't explain it, other than the pluses stopped outweighing the minuses.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm sure you will survive with the S5, the interior is a step on from the TT.

Is it the newly released S5?


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes, laughingly called the 2018!

Brand new, cancelled order.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Get some photos up asap then 8)


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Maybe something wasn't right with your car. I've got 20" on my TTS and don't personally find any of the issues you raised.
Either way, enjoy your new motor. They're superb and stylish.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

moro anis said:


> Maybe something wasn't right with your car. I've got 20" on my TTS and don't personally find any of the issues you raised.
> Either way, enjoy your new motor. They're superb and stylish.


Suspect issue with the driver, not the car :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

We also got a new sportback, went a little crazy with the options but it's a great car.
Adaptive Cruise and the Headup display are Awesome..!

Also loving the massaging seats, panoramic roof and self parking..


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Haven't quite gone that mad, Tosh, but, yes the massaging seats do sound fun!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Excellent choice and I don't blame you one bit. I have a couple cars right now and I keep asking myself why the hell don't I consolidate and just get something like a S5 or SQ5, still fun but more practical and way, way more comfortable. Plus I find the tech in the TTS pretty poor even when maxed out. I mean my GTi has adaptive cruise which I love and I swear the Dynoaudio is better than my B&O in the TTS. It has apple car play and android auto etc. However the TTS has the looks when you are in the mood its always willing

That being said the tech and interior in the A4 platform is certainly better than that of the TT and you can't argue with that 3.0 V6. For me it feels a generation on from the TT platform which is mad considering its not that old. Great choice hope you enjoy it.


----------



## WhiteWizard (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

Funnily enough I went the other direction...

Not quite an S5, but I had a TFSI A5 and I loved that. However, some little old lady wrote that off for me so I had to get into a car quick!

Divorced and single, kids grown up and have their own cars, so mid-life crisis TTS for me 

Long trips and more people defo the S5, enjoy it.

Ant


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Excellent choice and I don't blame you one bit. I have a couple cars right now and I keep asking myself why the hell don't I consolidate and just get something like a S5 or SQ5, still fun but more practical and way, way more comfortable. Plus I find the tech in the TTS pretty poor even when maxed out. I mean my GTi has adaptive cruise which I love and I swear the Dynoaudio is better than my B&O in the TTS. It has apple car play and android auto etc. However the TTS has the looks when you are in the mood its always willing
> 
> That being said the tech and interior in the A4 platform is certainly better than that of the TT and you can't argue with that 3.0 V6. For me it feels a generation on from the TT platform which is mad considering its not that old. Great choice hope you enjoy it.


Cheers. It's a nice (and a first-world) problem to have to choose


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

WhiteWizard said:


> ......so mid-life crisis TTS for me
> 
> Long trips and more people defo the S5, enjoy it.
> 
> Ant


Crisis now over, so pipe & slippers, retirement & a coffin for me now ;-)


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Mid life crisis?


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Jonny_C said:


> 1. The ride (in all settings) is really starting to annoy me - it's just too "frantic" - I don't mind the overall firmness, but it's just too crashy and jiggly over even small bumps, never feeling settled. I can drive for hours on smooth roads / motorways (France, then), but it's starting to get to my back, even in the SS seats, on UK roads.


I find the same with the ride.

Good luck with the new car. Care to share your thoughts on the trade in you got on your TTS?


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

After we got the TT for my other half, I treated myself to a used supercharged S5 Sportback to replace my B7 estate. I am currently getting it revo'd to stage 1+  but I just wanted to say, while the S5 is a magnificent machine, come getting in it to drive, if it's a straight line then fine but introduce any bends, I'd take the TT anytime. Different cars I know!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

New one fixes alot of those issues :wink:


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

R_TTS said:


> Jonny_C said:
> 
> 
> > 1. The ride (in all settings) is really starting to annoy me - it's just too "frantic" - I don't mind the overall firmness, but it's just too crashy and jiggly over even small bumps, never feeling settled. I can drive for hours on smooth roads / motorways (France, then), but it's starting to get to my back, even in the SS seats, on UK roads.
> ...


Got about £500-£750 over Excellent market value - most valuations for 10k, Excellent condition were £30.5k/£31k.

Eventually settled on £31.5k with dealer.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> New one fixes alot of those issues :wink:


Agree - even after 150 miles of country roads over the weekend, can honestly say that, as far as real road use concerned, it's definitely on a par with the TTS; the slightly more forgiving suspension and more rear drive bias, offset the higher CofG as far as I can tell.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Jonny_C said:


> R_TTS said:
> 
> 
> > Care to share your thoughts on the trade in you got on your TTS?
> ...


That's very good then, you've certainly done very well against the valuations. I'm always running scenarios for the next car and had been thinking £30k for mine, also 2016 with 10k miles but a coupe.

Cheers for the info, very useful.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Wait till the end of the month, and hope the dealer's had a slow month! Works a treat!


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> New one fixes alot of those issues :wink:


Did you get the sports diff with your S5? Was wondering if its a necessity for fun, or not Oo


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I didn't order the sports diff. I have driven a car with it and it's not really much different IMO.


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> New one fixes alot of those issues :wink:


I'll keep saving then


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Rev said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > New one fixes alot of those issues :wink:
> ...


Nope - none of the active / dynamic stuff; steering, suspension or diff.

Seems pretty good to me without any of it - test drove a car with them all, then one without - meh! It's a lot of money for stuff that gets used so rarely & compared to the reasons I wanted out of the TTS, the stock setup worked so well, I couldn't justify the £3k+ increase.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> I didn't order the sports diff. I have driven a car with it and it's not really much different IMO.


+1 there.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Thats good to hear. I wouldn't mind an S5 after the TTS, but thinking I might have to add all those bits on did put me off a bit.


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

I went from an A5 to the TTS, and after getting on for a year I am starting to tire of the ride in the TTS. The coupe is perfectly practical though. It fits me, my wife, 12YO son and luggage for holidays. At weekends I can can fold the seat down and get my cycle in the back.
However I've recently bought my wife a Merc CLS Shooting Brake, and given the choice that is that car that I would prefer to get into most days.
If I had to replace the TTS, an S5 would be near the top of my list.


----------

